# accounting software



## robmtl (Dec 16, 2001)

what accounting software program do you guys use.
i was using myob but they where bought over by quickbooks.
Now in order to use the quickbooks payroll i have to pay between $20 -$30 per month. 
any suggestions 
thanks


----------

